# Crack in Plaster



## MR. Mud (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the best way to fix a crack that runs up the wall? Can I use Paper Tape and drywall mud then feather it out??? Needs some advice on this please.:confused1:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MR. Mud said:


> What is the best way to fix a crack that runs up the wall? Can I use Paper Tape and drywall mud then feather it out??? Needs some advice on this please.:confused1:


In the search bar, type in "plaster cracks" there has been some recent discussion on this matter also. Pick which method sounds good to you.

Happy reading:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Two words for you, Invisa backs, Or is that one word?? Invisabacks??? Problem solved :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I only have one word...Fibafuse


----------



## zeeshan030 (Apr 9, 2015)

Our factory is professional in making plaster board profile in China for over 19 yeas. Someone here who need it can contact us freely.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We generally use a sharp chisel and form a channel in the plaster 1/16" deep and wide enough (2" or so) to accept tape. Then it can be taped with paper, mesh, or better yet both, and filled flat. If it is integral color plaster, which is what we typically do in Colorado, it will be that much harder to patch.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

vinod said:


> Plaster walls in older homes are often plagued by cracks and other defects such as pitting and uneven texture. If cracks are simply filled with spackling or joint compound, they have a tendency to telegraph back through. To solve this problem, apply self-adhesive fiberglass mesh drywall tape over the crack for reinforcement.


Rack off mate, we don't need your spam. This is a cut and paste from this site
http://how-to1.com/how-to-repair-running-cracks-on-drywall-over-plaster


----------



## flaw (Nov 1, 2016)

It's laborious to seek out knowledgeable folks on this topic, but you sound like you already know what youre talking about! Thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I will.2nd that..one word "fuse"


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Get it fused. Hope it's not due to structural damage


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

mix wood white glue with mud and fix your cracks. or you search the plaster issues in the search bar. thank you.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

TomRestore said:


> mix wood white glue with mud and fix your cracks. or you search the plaster issues in the search bar. thank you.


Tell me again. I keep forgetting. What is the advantage to putting wood glue in drywall mud?


----------



## AaronFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

I recommend FibaFuse

AaronFalls44- Idaho Carpet
www.idahocarpetandrestoration.com


----------

